# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Εγγλέζικα μπάτζι

## daras

ηρθε στα χερια μου ενας εγγλεζος...και αρχισα να ψαχνω το θεμα μιας και πρωτη μου φορα εβλεπα απο κοντα...
αναμεσα σε αλλες πληροφοριες...ρωτησα και την τιμη τους και μου ειπανε 40 ευρω!!! ειναι λογικη η τιμη για αυτη τη μορφη?? μου εκανε πολυ εντυπωση.

εχει κανεις?? καποια ιδιαιτεροτητα του τυπου??

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

περαν του μεγεθους δεν εχει καμια ιδιαιτεροτητα......Ειναι σαν τα αλλα παπαγαλακια....Για την τιμη ψιλοκαλα ειναι αν σκεφτεις οτι μεχρι και τα μικρα μπατζι τα βρισκεις τωρα και με 20€

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα παναγιωτη,
εμενα η θηλυκια αλμπινο ειναι εγγλεζακι αλλα εκτος την επιθετικοτητα που μπορει να βγαλει και λογο μεγεθους προς τα κοινα ειναι ακριβως ολοιδια,μην σε μπερδευω δεν επιτιθεται στα κοινα παπαγαλακια ειναι οπως ολα αγαπημενα αλλα σε περιοδους αναπαραγωγης αν ο αρσενικος ζηλεψει η θελει παλι ζευγαρωμα καλο ειναι να τον χωρισουμε.... η τιμουλα δεν θα σου ελεγα οτι ειναι χαλια ειναι μια καλη τιμη αλλα λιγο τσιμπιμενει για εμενα... εγω την πηρα 15 ευρω και ειχα μεινει βεβαια η πετσοπου που την πηρα ηταν απειρει και την περασε για κοινο παπαγαλακι και την ρωτησα και μου λεει ολα ετσι τα δινουμε , επεμενα αλλα τελικα 15 ευρω την πηρα....
μην δεις πουθενα να λενε οτι τα εγγλεζικα ειναι καλυτερα και τα δυο ( και κοινα και εγγλεζικα) ειναι εξισου ιδια σε συμπεριφορες και ολα απλα ειναι λιγο μεγαλοσωμο το εγγλεζικο...απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ειναι ολοιδια ολοιδια ολοιδια και οτι ειχα διαβασει σε ξενα σιτε για τα εγγλεζικα ειναι φημες πχ. λενε οτι τα εγγλεζικα μιλανε ενω τα κοινα οχι αυτο ειναι ενα λαθος διοτι οι ελληνες εκτροφεις δεν τα εχουμε μαθει δεν ενδιαφερθηκαμε τοσο οσο να μαθουν να μιλανε (χωρις να θελω να πω κατι για τους εκτροφεις)...

Υ.Σ.: Αν τοιχον βαλεις για αναπαραγωγη εγγλεζικο με κοινο θα βγαλεις κατα 97% κοινα παπαγαλακια!

ΦΙΛΙΚΑ!!!!

----------


## daras

καπου ειδα στο ιντερνετ αλλα δε μπορω ναξαναβρω τη σελιδα...πως αν ο αρσενικος ειναι εγγλεζος και το θηλυκο κοινο..αυξανονται πολυ οι πιθανοτητες για αγονιμοποιητα αυγα καθως λογω μεγεθους δεν γινεται καλα το βατεμα. κοψομεσιαζεται το θηλυκο...χαχα

----------


## serafeim

εγω εχω το αντιθετο και εβγαλα τεσσερα πανεμορφα μωρακια που πολυ συντομα θα δειτε....
παντος εχα 5/5 γονιμα αυγα εκτος το ενα που ψοφησε μεσα στο αυγο σε πληρη αναπτυξη

----------


## COMASCO

> αν σκεφτεις οτι μεχρι και τα μικρα μπατζι τα βρισκεις τωρα και με 20€


εδεσσα το ζευγαρι εχει 25 ευρω!τα κοινα...!!!

----------


## δημητρα

δεν υπαρχει διαφορα συμπεριφορα αναμεσα σε εγγλεζικα και κοινα, περαν της διαφορετικοτητας του χαρακτηρα κατα ατομο. τα εγγλεζικα μπορω να πω οτι ειναι κ πιο ηρεμα. εγω τα πηρα 15 ευρο λογο οτι το πετ σοπ δεν ηξεραν. η γονιμοτητα ηταν 100% δεν υπηρχε προβλημα. το μονο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι το μεγεθος των μικρων ηταν μεγαλο σε σχεση με την μαμα τους που ηταν κοινο. γενικα βγηκαν μεγαλα και στιβαρα πουλια αλλα χωρις τα χαρακτηριστικα των εγγλεζικων( το κεφαλι ηταν κοινου). τωρα απο θεμα τιμης εχω βρει εγγλεζικα με 20 ευρο αλλα οχι ημερα.

----------


## 11panos04

Κανετε παζαρια στην τιμη,φιλικη συμβουλη,ακουστε με...Για τα μαγαζια μιλαω,μην ο τι σας δινουν το παιρνετε οσο σας το δινουν.Ακομη κ ενα ευρω να το κατεβασουν,ας το κατεβασουν.Γιατι μου φαινεται,ενω ο κοσμος καταρρεει,αυτοι στις τιμες τους ειναι σταθεροι κι ανοδικοι.Για να αρχισουν να ανησυχουν λιγο,να τους λουζει κρυος ιδρώς,αν θα πουλησουν τελικα ολα αυτα που φερνουν...Αν δεν κανουν τιποτα,στο καλο κι αλλου.Σημερα,ολος ο κοσμος ''πεφτει'' σε ολα τα θεματα,και δε θα ''πεσουν'' αυτοι,τί λες;;;Οι βαρωνοι του επαγγελματος;;;Συγχυστηκα παλι...Λογω τετοιων συμπεριφορων εχω ''κοψει'' παρε-δωσε με πολλα μαγαζια που ειχα...Και βρισκετε εκτροφεις αν γινεται,εστω ιδιωτες,εχω ακουσει μισες τιμες σε ολα,ιδιως για τα εκθεσιακα παπαγαλακια,επειδη εψαχνα καποτε κι εγω,σαν κατοχος ππαγαλακιων τοτε...

Φιλικα

----------


## giotakismille

Στη Βεροια εγω πηρα το δικο μου 15 ευρω!

----------


## COMASCO

> Στη Βεροια εγω πηρα το δικο μου 15 ευρω!


εγγλεζικα;

----------


## lactoula

Και εγώ εγγλέζο πήρα! 15 Ευρώ πλήρωσα στην Χαλκίδα, και πριν από αυτόν είχα το μικρό μπάτζυ που τον πήρα 10 ευρώ! Δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν είναι η διαφορά ηλικίας αλλά ο Πίκα ήδη είναι πιο φιλικός και προσαρμόζεται πολύ πιο γρήγορα!

----------


## mixalis1990

γεια σας  εγω  εχτες πηγανα  παρω  μπατζι  και πηρα  και  ενα αγγλεζικο  ειναι θυριο  μην το ματιασω  γεμιζει η χουφτα  σου το πηρα20ευρω καιτα  τα μπατζι  τα  περνω 9 ευρω 18τοζευγαρειδηλαδει......

----------


## skrekas

Ρε παιδια που βρισκετε τοσο χαμηλες τιμες? Εγω απο θεσσαλονικη το αγριο μπατζι μου το πηρα 20 ευρω.

----------


## δημητρα

> Ρε παιδια που βρισκετε τοσο χαμηλες τιμες? Εγω απο θεσσαλονικη το αγριο μπατζι μου το πηρα 20 ευρω.


απο εκτροφεις, και πιο καλα πουλια και μπορεις να ρωτησεις τον εκτροφεα σχετικα με την διαχειρηση τους. εγω παιρνω μονο απο εκτροφεις και σπανια απο πετ.

----------

